# Beta-Bugs und Serverprobleme



## cbOneX (6. September 2009)

warum werde ich immer disconnected?

werdet ihr das auch?


----------



## -ShadowWolf- (6. September 2009)

also wenn ich das soiel starte kann ich mich einloggen un dso weiter, aber wenn ich dann ca 1 minute drin bin kommt ein fehler und die sachen im sichy konnten mir auhc nicht helfen.
habe mal einen screensshot gemacht und hoffe das mir jmd helfen kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SakuraJosy (6. September 2009)

jup hab genau dasselbe problem ;(


----------



## Chillmon (6. September 2009)

bei mir kommt immer son scheiss gameguard error ohne fehlercode


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

In den Bin32 Ordner gehen, Gameguard Ordner löschen, neu starten, beten dass es funzt.


----------



## jo0 (6. September 2009)

-ShadowWolf- schrieb:


> also wenn ich das soiel starte kann ich mich einloggen un dso weiter, aber wenn ich dann ca 1 minute drin bin kommt ein fehler und die sachen im sichy konnten mir auhc nicht helfen.
> habe mal einen screensshot gemacht und hoffe das mir jmd helfen kann
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau diesen Fehler hab ich auch



Sin schrieb:


> In den Bin32 Ordner gehen, Gameguard Ordner löschen, neu starten, beten dass es funzt.



Schon probiert, geht nicht..


----------



## ninchu (6. September 2009)

da ich in der sufu nichts gefunden habe eröffne ich den beitrag hier mal selber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab n prob bei Aion welches ich auch noch in keinem Beitrag finden konnte:

wenn ich nen server auswähle sagt er mir nach wenigen sekunden: YOU CANNOT RUN ANY MORE CLIENT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

woher kommt das? hat das noch wer??? pls help


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

Bei mir hängt sich der PC auf sobald ich in den Chaerstellungschirm bin...Sound hängt und nix geht mehr (muss hart neustarten).


----------



## SakuraJosy (6. September 2009)

jup hab ich auch.. und zwar schon die ganze zeit und langsam gehts mir nach reichlichen rechnerneustarts echt auf den senkel -.-

naja ich probiers heut nacht mal -.-

edit: im thread mit den bugs wurde das aber auch schon aufgezählt ^^


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

Es gibt im Launcher die Einstellung, dass man mehrere versionen des Clienten laufen lassen darf, schonmal damit versucht?


----------



## ninchu (6. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Es gibt im Launcher die Einstellung, dass man mehrere versionen des Clienten laufen lassen darf, schonmal damit versucht?



dangöööööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracki (6. September 2009)

-ShadowWolf- schrieb:


> also wenn ich das soiel starte kann ich mich einloggen un dso weiter, aber wenn ich dann ca 1 minute drin bin kommt ein fehler und die sachen im sichy konnten mir auhc nicht helfen.
> habe mal einen screensshot gemacht und hoffe das mir jmd helfen kann




Genau das gleiche bei mir.
Kann man das loesen jetzt? Hat jemand Rat?


----------



## Buddelbaby (6. September 2009)

wo gibts die einstellung genau?


----------



## Buddelbaby (6. September 2009)

bei mir geht auch nix, kein Server geht. (cannot run any clients) woran liegt das?


----------



## ninchu (6. September 2009)

geht trotz der einstellung für mehrfache anwendung nicht :-(

sonst noch wer ne idee


----------



## SweetSin (6. September 2009)

Nabend,

wie man schon erkennen kann bekomme ich auch weiterhin diese Meldung beim Login. Danach schließt sich Aion, und die HP geht auf.

Hat jemand ne Idee wie sich das beheben lässt? Meine Firewall ist schon aus (und das mach ich sonst nie), aber geholfen hat´s nicht. Und wenn wenigstens jemand wüsste ie ich verhindere dass ständig die HP aufgerufen wird, wäre ich schon nen großen Schritt weiter.


THX


----------



## Dracki (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Push


----------



## Buddelbaby (6. September 2009)

Sehr merkwürdig, alle kommen auf die Server, nur wir nicht, bekomme die gleich meldung, Einloggen geht aber egal welcher Server...immer wieder kommt die Meldung "You cannot run any more clients".


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. September 2009)

Klingt nach firewall Problem. Mach die mal aus und versuch zu connecten. Im Betaforum sind auch einige die das Problem haben aber gibt noch keine Lösung.


----------



## Scrill (6. September 2009)

"You are disconnected from the Game Server"
Diese Meldung bekomme ich immer. Egal welchen Server ich auswähle. Für einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aason (6. September 2009)

same here


----------



## Lupo0001 (6. September 2009)

Wie der Name schon vermute lässt habe ich ein Problem mit dem loggin...
Wenn ich Name und Passwort eingegeben habe und auf login klicke friert das komplette Bilde ein und es tut sich nix mehr...
Wenn da irgendwo schon was zu gibt dan sry aber kann mir wär helfen ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## messias2504 (6. September 2009)

hallo 


bei mir kommt immer diese fehler _cannot connect_ to the authorizationserver kann mir da eine bitte weiter helfen danke !



gruß


----------



## Rikkami (6. September 2009)

Lupo0001 schrieb:


> Wie der Name schon vermute lässt habe ich ein Problem mit dem loggin...
> Wenn ich Name und Passwort eingegeben habe und auf login klicke friert das komplette Bilde ein und es tut sich nix mehr...
> Wenn da irgendwo schon was zu gibt dan sry aber kann mir wär helfen ?
> 
> ...



Ist bei mir ebenfalls so, gibt es Lösungsansätze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symatry (6. September 2009)

Rikkami schrieb:


> Ist bei mir ebenfalls so, gibt es Lösungsansätze?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abwarten


----------



## Tony B. (6. September 2009)

Also ich fliege Nach einiger Zeit mit der fehlermeldung :

"Aionclient funktioniert nicht mehr raus"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

also ich bekomm so nach 15 minuten immer nen bluescreen..sonst noch jemand?
>> bluescreen schnell weg und dann startet der pc neu


----------



## Chrissler (6. September 2009)

Also ich gehöre zu dennen die keine probs. haben wünsche trotzdem euch viel erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (6. September 2009)

Scrill schrieb:


> "You are disconnected from the Game Server"
> Diese Meldung bekomme ich immer. Egal welchen Server ich auswähle. Für einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir genau dasselbe komme auf keinen der game server. hab noch nicht mal die charerstellung gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


firewall, antivirusprogramm schon alles mal aus gemacht. daran liegt es nicht. ich will auch mal ein char erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und kann man irgendwie ausschalten, dass das game nach dieser meldung immer ausgeht und die homepage von aion öffnet?

UPDATE: Hab jetzt gerade mal mein Password für das Spiel über PlayNC geändert, obwohl ich den gesamten Aion Account erst vor ein paar Tagen eingerichtet habe und dort schon stand, dass mein Passwort "Ready for Launch" sei. 

Das lustige ist, auf einmal sollte ich auch eine Zahl im Passwort haben, mein altes Pass hatte das nicht.

Nun bekomme ich zwar nicht mehr die Meldung "You are disconnected from the Game Server" dafür aber "You cannot run any more Clients" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aason (6. September 2009)

Sharil schrieb:


> bei mir genau dasselbe komme auf keinen der game server. hab noch nicht mal die charerstellung gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



würde mich auch sehr interessieren, aber es leiden mehrere unter dem fehler..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (6. September 2009)

Aason schrieb:


> würde mich auch sehr interessieren, aber es leiden mehrere unter dem fehler..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schau mal in mein Update über dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das bringt dir zumindest eine andere Fehlermeldung, also einen Schritt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aason (6. September 2009)

lol teste ich auch mal aber hab auch schon nen zweiten account mit nem anderen key gemacht hilft auch nix


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (6. September 2009)

So un dnoch eine Info. Ich wollte mich gerade mal in den offiziellen Beta Foren registrieren, weil ich da mal schauen wollte nach Lösungen, aber dort sagt er mir "Invalid Game Account". Was soll das denn nun schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Sharil schrieb:


> So un dnoch eine Info. Ich wollte mich gerade mal in den offiziellen Beta Foren registrieren, weil ich da mal schauen wollte nach Lösungen, aber dort sagt er mir "Invalid Game Account". Was soll das denn nun schon wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das problem habe ich auch


----------



## SirVanil (6. September 2009)

Ich hab auch das problem mit den you have disconect from game server....dann auch password geändert und dann stand auch mit dem viele applicationen können nicht gestartet werden...und nun steht wieder you have been disconnect from game server...

ich hoffe es kommt bald ne lösung ich hab schon support ticket geschrieben jedoch sind die net die schnellsten


----------



## Aason (6. September 2009)

jo bei mir auch..das mit dem forum


----------



## alene85 (6. September 2009)

Die Server wurden gerade heruntergefahren also schätze ich werden die probs die manche jetzt haben behoben!!!

Also Cool bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (6. September 2009)

alene85 schrieb:


> Die Server wurden gerade heruntergefahren also schätze ich werden die probs die manche jetzt haben behoben!!!
> 
> Also Cool bleiben
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (6. September 2009)

Net alle Server sind down...aber genau der auf dem ich spiele is down -.-


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2009)

DOch jetzt sind alle down


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2009)

jup, server down und ich dachte mir grad, warum ich allein im spiel stehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsóul (6. September 2009)

Wie gesagt, einfach mal abwarten. Sie kommen auf jedenfall besser mit dem Start der OB klar als so manch anderer.


----------



## SirVanil (6. September 2009)

wie ich jedes mal das gleiche Bild von server seh sind bei mir alle server da manche mit "high" und manche "low" belastung....


----------



## Aason (6. September 2009)

aAso hier im ts können alle noch spielen bei mir übernimmt der im game das neue passwort nicht. Nur auf der HP


----------



## Shintuargar (6. September 2009)

Aason schrieb:


> aAso hier im ts können alle noch spielen bei mir übernimmt der im game das neue passwort nicht. Nur auf der HP



Du musst auf der HP nochmal extra eins für das Spiel anlegen.


----------



## Mardoo (6. September 2009)

ich komm aufn server, kann auch sachen kloppen, aber ja, kriege keine xp oder quests, es lagt einfach bissl zu stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ALLE wollen atm spielen, das wird sich bis morgen legen.


----------



## alene85 (6. September 2009)

Des wir schon mehr als abwarten könn ma sowiso nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienchen (6. September 2009)

alle die die probleme mit gameguard haben sollten mal versuchen den ncsoft luncher als administrator zu starten. also rechtsklick und als admin ausführen, damit ging es bei mir. ansonsten ist es teilweise etwas laggi aber weit aus besser als bei manch anderen betas


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (6. September 2009)

Ich gebs auf. Komm nur bis zur Serverauswahl seit 18 Uhr.

Ständig eine andere Fehlermeldung. Von Disconnected über Any more Clients bis hin zu Cannot Create Elyos!!!

Aber zur Charauswahl bin ich noch nicht einmal gekommen. Gute Nacht


----------



## SakuraJosy (6. September 2009)

Sharil schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf. Komm nur bis zur Serverauswahl seit 18 Uhr.
> 
> Ständig eine andere Fehlermeldung. Von Disconnected über Any more Clients bis hin zu Cannot Create Elyos!!!
> 
> Aber zur Charauswahl bin ich noch nicht einmal gekommen. Gute Nacht




genau so geht mir das auch =/


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2009)

Sehr komisch, bei mir läuft alles bestens, bin grad lvl 9. 
Schade das manche so probleme haben, denn ich hab grad riesen fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (6. September 2009)

Dragonsóul schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, einfach mal abwarten. Sie kommen auf jedenfall besser mit dem Start der OB klar als so manch anderer.



I love it! Bisher voll und ganz zufrieden, keine laggs, keine dc's, toll, was die engine aus meiner ollen radeon 2600 (*hust) rausholt, kein ruckeln und nix, einzig meine Scout (lvl7) ist ein bißchen schwach auf der Brust bei gleichleveligen oder gar höheren Mobs. Naja, eben 2ten Chain-Skill erhalten und hoffe, es wird etwas besser damit. Hab jedenfalls schon 3-4 Mal ins Gras gebissen.

Allen, die hier noch Probleme haben wünsche ich schnelle Lösungen, bleibt hartnäckig, es lohnt sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (6. September 2009)

hab mich so um halb 9 eingeloggt und bisher hatte ich keine probleme, außer das ich auf die server mit status low nicht draufkam


----------



## AemJaY (6. September 2009)

also bei mir funzt alles und ich zocke seit ca. 2h
ohne lag ohne irgendwelche probleme..


----------



## Aason (6. September 2009)

ist ja schön das ihr spaß und keine probs habt passt hier net rein


----------



## refra (6. September 2009)

Bei mir ist es auch gut gelaufen...erst nachdem meine Katzen das Inet Kabel rausgeschrissen haben und ich einen Disconnect hatte...
Seitdem habe ich nach etwa nach 10min immer einen Gameguard Fehler ohne Beschreibung...
Hat wer Antworten?


----------



## Berghammer71 (6. September 2009)

Internet Explorer 8 und firefox stürzen ab wenn man mal surfen will...

Opera sei dank - die Animaiton in Wasser sieht beim bewegen immer so aus als wäre man grad aus 5 metern reingesprungen - sonst noch ok


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

na super....

jetzt komm ich ins Spiel und weis nicht was ich für ne klasse spielen soll^^
dann wird das wohl heute nix mit schlafen


----------



## Lich Dragon (6. September 2009)

Schade immer noch Englich^^. Naja dan warten bis zum Headstart^^


----------



## SakuraJosy (6. September 2009)

Hat denn mittlerweile schon jemand eine Antwort auf die sämtlichen Fehler nach dem Serverauswahlmenü? sprich "youre disconnected from the gamesever", "cannot run any more  client" etc.?

denn so langsam steh ich son bisschen am ende meiner taten ^^


----------



## Liljana (6. September 2009)

Ich versuche auch schon fieberhaft nach einer Lösung zu suchen, such immer nach neuen Forumbeiträgen wo vlt eine Lösung stehen könnte.
Mein neuster Fund ist:

http://www.aion-forum.com/hilfe/2979-you-c...ame-server.html

Da steht das es sich um ein Vista + Win7 Problem handelt, dort wird bestimmt mal ne Lösung gepostet.


----------



## Aîm (6. September 2009)

bei mir ruckelt sich das spiel zu tode, trotz einem mehr als ausreichenden system.
fps sind immer 60+, somit liegt die diashow schonmal nicht daran, aber die latenz schwankt zwischen 100 und 600 ms.
wenn das morgen auch noch so bleibt, dann werde ich bei wow bleiben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gsd habe ich einen betakey bekommen und konnte das testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aason (6. September 2009)

Aîm schrieb:


> bei mir ruckelt sich das spiel zu tode, trotz einem mehr als ausreichenden system.
> fps sind immer 60+, somit liegt die diashow schonmal nicht daran, aber die latenz schwankt zwischen 100 und 600 ms.
> wenn das morgen auch noch so bleibt, dann werde ich bei wow bleiben müssen
> 
> ...


ja bitte bleib bei wow wenn du schon am ersten tag in einer ob flamest wegen rucklern wo alle im startgebiet rumrennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (6. September 2009)

ich komme bis zum login bildschirm, weiter auch nciht... immer can not connect to server...


----------



## Shintuargar (6. September 2009)

Aason schrieb:


> ja bitte bleib bei wow wenn du schon am ersten tag in einer ob flamest wegen rucklern wo alle im startgebiet rumrennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dachte, gerade DAS soll durch die Channels verhindert werden?


----------



## Aason (6. September 2009)

Sharil schrieb:


> bei mir genau dasselbe komme auf keinen der game server. hab noch nicht mal die charerstellung gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wird es ja auch, aber entweder hat das der Ersteller nicht gerafft oder rosa wow Brille...

Ich versuch jetzt das Repair  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aîm (6. September 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich dachte, gerade DAS soll durch die Channels verhindert werden?


was aber auf grund von irgendwelchen merkwürdigen umständen wohl nicht der fall ist.
ob mal wieder failguard schuld dran ist? ^.^ (jaja, ich weiß, dass es nicht daran liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## SakuraJosy (6. September 2009)

so nach langem rumtrixen hab ichs endlich geschafft bei der rapair bis zu 45% zu kommen und dann das:

Fehler-Code: 58 (FileGroupApplicationErrorRollbackNotAttempted):

Ein Fehler bei der Anwendung des Patches ist aufgetreten

aber es wurde kein Rollback versucht.

Die Software ist nun inkonsistent und sollte repariert oder neu installiert werden.

Folgende Fehler sind beim Patch aufgetreten:

HTTP-Status 404: Die angeforderte URL ist auf diesem Server nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Skyler93 (6. September 2009)

Leute das nur beta O.o wenns nit lauft laufts nit, solangs beim release lauft ist alles schön


----------



## arenasturm (6. September 2009)

nur beta is gut ^^ ich hab extra dafür heute naxx 10er abgesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie auch immer...schade isses...komischerweise kommen 3 meiner kollegen alle rein -.-


----------



## Timold (6. September 2009)

Die testen mal wieder die server das ist immer so bei einer open beta. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spielte schon die closed beta und ich brauche keine open beta ich vom spiel einfach begeistert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perdoth (6. September 2009)

ins spiel komme ich ohne probleme nur im spiel.... ich lagge so dermaßen ich lauf und bin dann wieder auf den punkt wo ich am anfang war , desweiteren spiel ich mit 4 fps ?? ka liegts am pc? wow spiel ich mit 80,
duelle fast unmöglich du portest dich quasi von vorne nach hinten


----------



## Shintuargar (6. September 2009)

So, immerhin hat sich die Fehlermeldung verändert, nachdem ich den Launcher so eingestellt hab, dass der sich direkt nach dem Start schließt. Nun bekomme ich die Meldung, dass ein zweiter Client schon läuft. Ich hab grad mal geschaut, irgendwie ist AION zweimal bei mir installiert. Ich versuche jetzt mal den alten US Client runter zu schmeissen und schaue, ob es dann geht. Ich vermute mal, die beiden Versionen beißen sich mit dem Launcher. Obwohl laut Launcher der alte US Client deinstalliert war.


----------



## Tharon (6. September 2009)

hab ja schon einige beta gespielt aber da kam ich wenigstens auf nem server im gegensatz zu hier....


----------



## tomriddle (6. September 2009)

Wenn man sich den Betrieb auf den Servern anguckt scheint das Problem eher eine deutliche Minderheit zutreffen was euch nun natürlich nicht viel hilft.




Aîm schrieb:


> bei mir ruckelt sich das spiel zu tode, trotz einem mehr als ausreichenden system.
> fps sind immer 60+, somit liegt die diashow schonmal nicht daran, aber die latenz schwankt zwischen 100 und 600 ms.
> wenn das morgen auch noch so bleibt, dann werde ich bei wow bleiben müssen
> 
> ...




Zur Perfomance auf den Servern kann ich nur sagen, dass wir mit 20 Leuten heute am spielen sind bzw seit 18 Uhr waren und trotz voller Channel gab es keine Lags oder Ruckler bei keinem.

Lasst euch also net vom WoW Fanboy irre machen, wenn euer Problem mit der Auswahl erledigt ist könnt ihr auf sehr stabilen Servern zocken.

Zudem stehen die Betaserver noch in den USA meines Wissens.


----------



## Aîm (6. September 2009)

tomriddle schrieb:


> Zur Perfomance auf den Servern kann ich nur sagen, dass wir mit 20 Leuten heute am spielen sind bzw seit 18 Uhr waren und trotz voller Channel gab es keine Lags oder Ruckler bei keinem.
> 
> Lasst euch also net vom WoW Fanboy irre machen, wenn euer Problem mit der Auswahl erledigt ist könnt ihr auf sehr stabilen Servern zocken.
> 
> Zudem stehen die Betaserver noch in den USA meines Wissens.


wow fanboy?! ich glaub du hängst... 
außerdem ändert das nix an der tatsache, dass es bei mir eher eine diashow als ein spiel ist, unabhängig davon wie ich die grafikeinstellungen habe und anstatt hier irgendwelchen ziemlich fragwürdigen dünnschiss zu publizieren könntest du mal versuchen auf die probleme einzugehen.


----------



## SakuraJosy (7. September 2009)

Aîm schrieb:


> wow fanboy?! ich glaub du hängst...
> außerdem ändert das nix an der tatsache, dass es bei mir eher eine diashow als ein spiel ist, unabhängig davon wie ich die grafikeinstellungen habe und anstatt hier irgendwelchen ziemlich fragwürdigen dünnschiss zu publizieren könntest du mal versuchen auf die probleme einzugehen.




was daran liegen könnte dass das der erste abend einer BETA ist... ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (7. September 2009)

Aîm schrieb:


> wow fanboy?! ich glaub du hängst...
> außerdem ändert das nix an der tatsache, dass es bei mir eher eine diashow als ein spiel ist, unabhängig davon wie ich die grafikeinstellungen habe und anstatt hier irgendwelchen ziemlich fragwürdigen dünnschiss zu publizieren könntest du mal versuchen auf die probleme einzugehen.




Ich habe das Dia Show Problem nur am Anfang wenn ich einloggen will. Dann warte ich ein paar Minuten bis er fertig geladen hat und dann läuft es butterweich. Hab alles auf max. Es liegt nicht an deinen Einstellungen. Hier hat auch keiner mehr Geduld.


----------



## Liljana (7. September 2009)

Ist sonst noch jemand am grübeln?

Hab gelesen das das "You are disconnected from the game Server" Problem an Virtuellen Netzwerk tools wie Hamachi oder ESL Wire liegen soll, ich hab diese schon deinstalliert nur hat es mir nichts geholfen... will jetzt auch nicht mein System neu aufsetzten wenn in ein paar Stunden vlt ein Hotfix kommt...

mfg


----------



## BenklaY (7. September 2009)

hmmm jungs & mädelz ...
ma ganz ruhig bleiben

1.) es is ne beta 
2.) is klar das bissi ruckelt wenn am anfang xxx spieler auf einem haufen sitzen wenn ihr net grad highendpc habt
3.) wartet release ab wird schon jut werde ^^
4.) wenns euch auf die nüsse geht -> niemand zwingt euch es zu zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5.) fehler usw werden bestimmt noch behoben also ruhig blut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long
BenklaY


----------



## teroa (7. September 2009)

wenn ich das hier so lese wusste ich warum ich mir die open beta verkneife^^
naja solange das game am 20 ohne probs läuft passt es...


----------



## jeef (7. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> wenn ich das hier so lese wusste ich warum ich mir die open beta verkneife^^
> naja solange das game am 20 ohne probs läuft passt es...



bin einmal vom Server geflogen und das nur durch nen sogar angesagten "Server reboot"
ich verstehe nicht was alle hier haben ^^ besonders das mit dem cannot connect...
euch ist klar was da vorhin für ein andrang war oder?? Und ich finde das haben die Server super
gemeistert vllt 5-10mins mal warten...ach gott die welt geht unter ;P


----------



## SakuraJosy (7. September 2009)

also ich habe selbst JETZT nach ettweiligen deinstallations und neuinstallationsversuchen immernoch fehlermeldungen vonwegen cannot run any more client und youre disconnected from gameserver


----------



## Shintuargar (7. September 2009)

Ich habe es jetzt auch aufgegeben, nachdem alle gefundenen Lösungmöglichkeiten nicht funktioniert haben. Was mich dabei besonders ärgert: In den Events zuvor lief alles einwandfrei. Alle Server stehen auf "low", also kann es auch nicht mehr an einem erhöhten Andrang liegen.


----------



## Sweetnyu (7. September 2009)

SakuraJosy schrieb:


> so nach langem rumtrixen hab ichs endlich geschafft bei der rapair bis zu 45% zu kommen und dann das:
> 
> Fehler-Code: 58 (FileGroupApplicationErrorRollbackNotAttempted):
> 
> ...



mhmh sowas hab ich glaub irgendwo gehabt.... ^^ ja genau fast die selbe meldung war auch bei wow mit patch 3.2
kp obs vllt geht, aba klick aion icon rechts Eigenschaften>sicherheit und stell statt system, adminstrator ein und drück ok. dann müsste ers vllt gehen...hoffe das ich bissel damit helfen konnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab zwar aion noch nicht drauf, aba bin schon dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SakuraJosy (7. September 2009)

Sweetnyu schrieb:


> mhmh sowas hab ich glaub irgendwo gehabt.... ^^ ja genau fast die selbe meldung war auch bei wow mit patch 3.2
> kp obs vllt geht, aba klick aion icon rechts Eigenschaften>sicherheit und stell statt system, adminstrator ein und drück ok. dann müsste ers vllt gehen...hoffe das ich bissel damit helfen konnte
> 
> 
> ...




danke für deine antwort, hab es zwar so übernommen aber scheint nichts zu helfen ;(

nunja.. ich habs mittlerweile nochmal deinstalliert und neu draufgehauen.. mittlerweile war ich vorher schon soweit dass wenn ich alles sprich firewall antivir etc. ausgeschalten habe und KEIN firefox vorher anhatte wenigstens schonmal bis zur auswahl Elyos / Asmodier komme.. 
kann das ganze vielleicht was mit firefox zu tun haben?

so schien es mir gerade etwas.. ^^


----------



## Obilas (7. September 2009)

also hatte den ganzen sonntag auch probleme mit dem einloggen und jetzt klappts ohne probs (dauerts zwar nen bischen aber naja^^)

ich hab mal nen ganz anderes prob ingame: ich kann im spiel nichts doppelklick, ob den npc oder das quest item, beim npc gibts noch andere möglichkeiten mit ihm zu reden aber beim quest item looten bin ich hilflos.

gibts wer der es auch hatte und was gefunden hat woran das liegt 
(btw außerhalb des spiels funktioniert doppelklick)

ok prob gelöst falsche einstellung bei den Game Options


----------



## Flok (7. September 2009)

Chillmon schrieb:


> bei mir kommt immer son scheiss gameguard error ohne fehlercode


falls du das problem weiterhin hast, dan versuch es mal als Admin auszuführen. bei mir half das.


----------



## Bexx13 (7. September 2009)

Hatte die ganze Zeit Probleme einzuloggen, es kam immer der Fehler "cannot connect to the authentication server".
Nie Probleme gehabt in den vergangenen Events. Gestern abend dachte ich "ok loginserver überlastet", heute nacht mal probiert, immer noch nix. Heute morgen same...

Nun folgendes gemacht (so ähnlich stand das im Aion Beta Forum):

Sicherstellen, dass der Launcher auf EU eingestellt ist!
Im Aion Ordner die Datei "addcache.xml" umbenannt (oder löschen). Wenn man den Launcher und Aion nun startet, wird die Datei neu angelegt. Aion wieder schliessen Launcher auch.
Dann die Datei mit Editor öffnen, IP mit Port kopieren (die in der Zeile steht wo auch EU dabei steht)
sollte so aussehen:
-ip:206.127.147.28 -port:2106

Jetzt den Launcher starten, rechtsklick auf Aion/Eigenschaften und unten in der Kommandozeile einfügen!

Nun kann ich mich einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bexx


----------



## mayfee82 (7. September 2009)

sind die server wieder down?


----------



## Bexx13 (7. September 2009)

Ne ich bin grad drin.


----------



## Dracki (7. September 2009)

So, leider besteht bei mir mir immer das folgende Problem:
Ich komme bis zum Login und sogar schaffe ich mich einzulogen. Leider dann ist dann schon Ende, nach hoechstens 1 Min nach dem Login stuerzt das Spiel ab, egal ob bei Charerstellung oder gar im Spiel.

Support antwortet nicht.


----------



## Magmion (7. September 2009)

warum muss man eigentlich bei jedem neu erstellten char ode wenn man aion neu starte die grafikeinstellungen sowie das interface einstellen?


----------



## Luxunce (7. September 2009)

Ich dachte ich erstell für mein Prob nicht grad nen neuen Thread.
Bin gestern auch aufen Server gekommen aber bekahm ca. alle 5-15 min einen Aion Error. Musste natürlich die Ganze Zeit das Spiel neustarten und wieder von vorne los.
In der CB hatte ich das prob auch schon aber dort bekahm ich nur einen Error wenn ich in der Asmo Hauptstadt war sonst nie. In der OB hab ich mich jetzt mal auf Steiten der Elyos geschlagen und dort hab ich den Error wie gesagt alles 5-15min. Hab schon mir alles bekannte ausprobiert und nichts hat geholfen.

Hat vllt jemand das gleiche prob oder sogar eine Lösung dazu?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen

MfG Lux


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2009)

@Vista User: Die meisten Probleme mit allen möglichen sinnvollen/sinnlosen Programmen lassen sich über den Kompatibiltätsmodus regeln.
Rechtsklick >> Eigenschaften >> Kompatibiltät >> Kompatibilitätsmodus >> Haken reinmachen und auf Windows XP Servicepack 2 stellen >> Berechtigungstufe (im selben Tab) >> Haken bei Programm als ein Administrator ausführen (nur wenn ihr Admin seid natürlich)
Und schon sind die meisten Sachen geregelt.


----------



## Dracki (7. September 2009)

Dracki schrieb:


> So, leider besteht bei mir mir immer das folgende Problem:
> Ich komme bis zum Login und sogar schaffe ich mich einzulogen. Leider dann ist dann schon Ende, nach hoechstens 1 Min nach dem Login stuerzt das Spiel ab, egal ob bei Charerstellung oder gar im Spiel.



-->XP user

noch jemand mit dem Prob?


----------



## SakuraJosy (7. September 2009)

tjoa mit user auf xp umstellen klappt es dennoch nicht bei mir ^^


----------



## Buddelbaby (7. September 2009)

Hatte die ganze Zeit Probleme einzuloggen, es kam immer der Fehler "cannot connect to the authentication server".
Nie Probleme gehabt in den vergangenen Events. Gestern abend dachte ich "ok loginserver überlastet", heute nacht mal probiert, immer noch nix. Heute morgen same...

Nun folgendes gemacht (so ähnlich stand das im Aion Beta Forum):

Sicherstellen, dass der Launcher auf EU eingestellt ist!
Im Aion Ordner die Datei "addcache.xml" umbenannt (oder löschen). Wenn man den Launcher und Aion nun startet, wird die Datei neu angelegt. Aion wieder schliessen Launcher auch.
Dann die Datei mit Editor öffnen, IP mit Port kopieren (die in der Zeile steht wo auch EU dabei steht)
sollte so aussehen:
-ip:206.127.147.28 -port:2106

Jetzt den Launcher starten, rechtsklick auf Aion/Eigenschaften und unten in der Kommandozeile einfügen!

Nun kann ich mich einloggen smile.gif

Bexx 





Geht das wirklich, weil ich bekomme die selbe Meldung, müsste an Windows 7 liegen,, kann mich einloggen aber keinen Serverauswählen, kommt die gleiche Meldung "cannot any more clients" oder so....!


----------



## Webi (7. September 2009)

Moin Leute,
ich hatte gestern Abend gegen 18:30 Uhr auch sämtliche Fehler von Gamecard bis disconnect. Von falscher Spielversion,Freeze des Programms bis irgendwelcher Meldung dass ich nicht bezahlt hätte.
Gegen 23 Uhr hab ich es nochmal versucht und alles ist ohne Probleme gelaufen. Meiner Meinung nach alles ein Problem des Riesenansturms das Aion um 18 Uhr hatte. Die Server habens einfach nicht gepackt. Schade nur dass mein Char aus der Closed Beta weg war :-(


----------



## SakuraJosy (7. September 2009)

naja ich dachte auch dass es eine sache des ansturms wäre.. aber mittlerweile -.- es kommt nämlich immernoch youre disconnected from gameserver ^^


----------



## Darlita (7. September 2009)

Habe das gleiche Problem. Einloggen geht problemlos und wenn ich dann einen server wählen will heißt es "Your disconnected from the game server". Hatte das gestern Abend schon, dachte aber das würden die über Nacht beheben. Ich denke ich warte noch bis heute Abend, dann hark ich das Spiel ab. Schlechter support heißt meist auch schlechtes Spiel.

mfg


----------



## Markon78 (7. September 2009)

Darlita schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem. Einloggen geht problemlos und wenn ich dann einen server wählen will heißt es "Your disconnected from the game server". Hatte das gestern Abend schon, dachte aber das würden die über Nacht beheben. Ich denke ich warte noch bis heute Abend, dann hark ich das Spiel ab. Schlechter support heißt meist auch schlechtes Spiel.
> 
> mfg



Dir is klar, was eine BETA bedeutet? Dir is auch klar, das die Support Center für EU nicht voll besetzt sind, weil der Headstart noch nicht ist?

Dummer Post = Dummer Mensch?

mfg


----------



## Quantenspringer (7. September 2009)

Bin froh, dass gestern um 01.25 Uhr die Server geclosed wurden... so bin ich heute nicht ganz so müde in der Arbeit ;-)

...und schadenfroh darüber dass se anscheinend noch nicht gehen. Hauptsache es klappt bis 17.30Uhr. *fg

Is mir auch unverständlich, warum Leute sich so aufregen... Beta ist Beta und noch nicht offiziell erschienen. 

Bei sowas ist meckern echt fehl am Platz. Man sollte froh sein, dass ca. gegen 18.40 Uhr gestartet werden durfte.

Mein Lob an NC... sehr erfolgreicher OB-Start!


----------



## Norjena (7. September 2009)

Quantenspringer schrieb:


> ...und schadenfroh darüber dass se anscheinend noch nicht gehen. Hauptsache es klappt bis 17.30Uhr. *fg



Also ich hab grad vorhin kurz geschaut, da waren glaube alle Server aktiv, und auf "Low".


----------



## Schattenfluch (7. September 2009)

huhu,
ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen denn ich kann nicht spielen.
wenn ich mich einloggen will steht da immer id or password does not match.
wenn ich mich in der account verwaltung einlogge geht es aber mit den daten.
oder kann es daran liegend as ich gerade mein password geändert habe.
vor der password änderung stand bei mir das gleiche wenn ich mich einloggen wollte.
bitte um hilfe.
gruss manu


----------



## Shintuargar (7. September 2009)

Immerhin, jetzt kegelt es mich raus, nachdem mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich eine bestimmte Fraktion auf dem Server nicht erstellen kann. Komischerweise dauert es nun von der Passworteingabe bis zur Lizenzvereinbarung ziemlich lang, anfangs dachte ich, das Spiel ist abgestürzt.

Da ich nichts verändert habe, scheint NCSoft da wirklich einzustellen bzw. umzustellen, was darauf hoffen lässt, das es zum Release normal funzt.

Nachtrag: Zu früh gefreut. Jetzt ging es wieder nach der Passworteingabe instant zur Vereinbarung, dafür nach der Serverwahl wieder ein "You are disconnected from the game server". Sieht irgendwie so aus, ob ich gar nicht wirklich verifiziert wurde. Würde erklären wieso das vorhin länger von der Passworteingabe zur Vereinbarung gedauert hat.


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (7. September 2009)

ich denke mal, dass das auch damit zusammenhängt, dass man sich nicht im beta forum registrieren kann. da bekomme ich immer die meldung "invalid game account". obwohl bei playNC in der accountverwaltung alles ok und eingerichtet ist

hab schon an NC geschrieben aber noch keine antwort.

ich war schon in etlichen betas closed und open und hatte noch nie solche probleme mich überhaupt einzuloggen.

da haben wohl irgendwelche datenbank verknüpfungen versagt oder sowas. NC sollte es eigentlich besser können, bei deren anderen games hat es besser funktioniert.


----------



## refra (7. September 2009)

Ach dieser
"Gameguard Error
 Gameguard will be closed"
regt mich echt auf...und den Gameguard ordner und die Gameguard.bin Datei kann ich auch nicht mehr löschen...


----------



## Scrill (7. September 2009)

Kann endlich spielen. Nachdem ich immer die Meldung "You disconnected from the Game Server" bekommen habe und ich schon etwas verzweifelt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , habe ich heute nochmal alles Foren durchgesehen und trotzdem nix gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Lösung war folgende:

Rechtsklick auf das AION-Icon - Eigenschaften - Kompatibilität und dort einen Hacken in "Programm als Administrator ausführen" gemacht. Und siehe da, ich konnte endlich spielen.

Ich nutze Windows Vista 64 Bit

Vielleicht hilfts bei euch ja auch.

Alles Gute!!

Nachtrag. Ging nur einmal. Jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr den Server auswählen....... Keina Ahnung warum. Wenigstens schon mal ein wenig angespielt.....


----------



## Bexx13 (7. September 2009)

Schattenfluch schrieb:


> huhu,
> ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen denn ich kann nicht spielen.
> wenn ich mich einloggen will steht da immer id or password does not match.
> wenn ich mich in der account verwaltung einlogge geht es aber mit den daten.
> ...



Hey, probier mal das:

Sicherstellen, dass der Launcher auf EU eingestellt ist!
Im Aion Ordner die Datei "addcache.xml" umbenennen (oder löschen). Wenn man den Launcher und Aion nun startet, wird die Datei neu angelegt. Aion wieder schliessen Launcher auch.
Dann die (neue) Datei mit Editor öffnen, IP mit Port kopieren (die in der Zeile steht wo auch EU dabei steht)
sollte so aussehen:
-ip:206.127.147.28 -port:2106

Jetzt den Launcher starten, rechtsklick auf Aion/Eigenschaften und unten in der Kommandozeile einfügen!

Einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bexx


----------



## cbOneX (8. September 2009)

soooo.....

jetzt habe ich die Nase voll von der OB !!!

Ich kann immer noch auf keinen Server, weil immer die depperten Fehlermeldungen kommen! wenn ich nen Server wähle!

Schnauze voll !!


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (8. September 2009)

cbOneX schrieb:


> soooo.....
> 
> jetzt habe ich die Nase voll von der OB !!!
> 
> ...



Yep bei mir auch hab ALLE Lösungsvorschläge, die in den verschiedenen Foren kursieren probiert:

- Bin32 Ordner gehen, Gameguard Ordner löschen, neu starten,
- Repair!
- NCLauncher -> Einstellungen -> Fortgeschrittene -> hacken bei mehrfacher spielausführung rein.
- 1.NCSoft-Launcher starten 2.rechtsklick auf "Aion" unter der Überschrift "Installiert" 3."Eigenschaften" auswählen 4.dort unter "Zusätzliche Befehlszeilenparameter" eintragen dies eintragen:-ip:206.127.147.28 -port:2106 -cc:2 (auch ohne -cc:2, weil das gibt es auch als lösungsvorschlag)
- firewall, antivirusprogramm aus

etc usw usf was auch immer. ALLLES.

habe auch an den support geschrieben und die antwort die zurück kam war: (zitat)

*"wir haben Ihren NCsoft-Account überprüft. In der Zwischenzeit sollte sich Ihr Problem gelöst haben.

Bitte zögern Sie nicht, sich erneut an uns zu wenden, sollten weitere Fragen oder Probleme auftreten."
*

Jaha Genau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war schon in den verschiedensten Betas. City of Heroes/Villains, Everquest 2, Saga of Ryzom, World of Warcraft BC, Champions Online und noch ein paar.

Aber noch nie, ich wiederhole noch NIE habe ich so eine schlampige Arbeit erlebt. Und auch noch nie war es so schlimm, dass ich nicht mal bis zur Charauswahl komme!

Ich gebs auf!

Viel Glück an alle anderen!


----------



## Veresaz (8. September 2009)

Mal vorab sei gesagt ich hab das Spiel 2 mal zum laufen gekriegt  ich erklärr auch gleich wie ich hatte die selben fehler wie alle.
Mir wurde gesagt ich wurde  vom server geschmissen konnte nicht mehr clients starten und und und ich hatte echt alle Fehlermeldungen.


Das Problem bei meiner Variante das Spiel zum laufen zu bekommen ist einfach ...Ich hab selber nichtmal ne Peilung wie ich es geschaft hatte.Ich hab wie alle den standartmüll ausprobiert und nichts aber auch gaarnichts funktionierte.Ich bin dann auf die Idee gekommen das es vll was mit meiner Inetverbindung zutuhn hat.....und dann hab ich mir mal die Zeitgenommen und über 5 stunden alleine nur in den eigenschaften meiner Lan/Inet verbindung rumgefummelt die Ips zurück gesetzt etc......nichts hat geklappt dann aufeinmal hab ich ne verbindung zum Inet hergestellt ....und mein MSN sowie Icq ging nicht an (Programme meinten ich habe keine Inet verbindung) selbst Firefox hat nicht mehr funktioniert ,sites konnten nicht geladen werden und und und ......Ich hab dann Aion gestartet und merkwürdiger Weise hats gefunzt.....Das gleiche hatte ich heute wieder ich hab wieder sone komische verbindung hinbekommen und da gings wieder ....Nu bin ich gerade wieder am versuchen und mal zur abwechslung am notieren was ich mache.....Ich hab schon 6 Blätter voll gekritzelt....5Stunden  Zeit geopfert....und noch nichts.....

off topic
Ich hab echt alle Betas gezockt.....wirklich alle und hatte noch nie son rotz ....Ich will das spiel nicht schlechtmachen oder so ich mags ist wirklich gut ....aber mir gefällt weder der Support ....weil die fehler sind nun schon 2 Tage alt.....Die Antworten vom Supp sind auch unter aller sau....von wegen kümmert euch selber.....Ich hab eigentlich auf nen bisschen mehr support gehofft......aber wie heissts bekanntlich wenn du dich auf andere verlässt biste verlassen ....bin darüber echt enttäuscht ....Ncsoft nen gutes Game habter gebracht....nun müsst ihr es nur mal packen das es die leute auch sehen können


----------



## Dellamorte (8. September 2009)

Mal so am Rande, gibts schon erfahrungen mit Vista 64 ?! 
Mein neuer Rechner hats nämlich drauf, schon bekannte sachen in der Beta zumindest?!
Und zu Server, zumindest auf Thor und Elyoss-Seite keine Lags und der gleichen.


----------



## Aason (8. September 2009)

Ich hab den Fehler wegbekommen durch: Rechtsklick aufs Aion Symbol dann auf Eigenschaften, Kompatiblität und Haken bei XP+Service Pack2 und als Administrator gestartet. Kann jetzt spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (8. September 2009)

Sehr ominös, ich hab den hacken nicht drinn und es geht trotzdem?!
Hab in nem anderen Forum schon gelesen das komischerweise extern gezogene Clients probleme machen.
Kann das hier jemand bestätigen oder kommen die Fehler egal ob Fileplanet ect oder mitn Offi-Launcher gezogen?!


----------



## Devisionbell (8. September 2009)

also ich hab meinen client bei fileplanet gezogen, aion läuft unter win 7 64-bit rc1 und is seit gestern nicht einmal abgestürzt o.Ä., also am client von fp liegts denke ich nicht

das einzige was manchmal beim einloggen kommt ist halt "cannot connect to the authorization server", einfach immer mal wieder probieren, dann bin ich meistens nach 2-3 einlogg versuchen drinnen und bleibe auch drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei den massen kommt der server halt manchmal nicht nach, schrieb zumindest ayase vom aion team auf twitter

also ich kann mich bisher über den verlauf und die arbeit von ncsoft nicht beschweren, habe aber wahrscheinlich einfach "glück" wenn ich sehe wieviele hier mit problemen zu kämpfen haben

ich bin dann mal weiter meinen gladiator leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aason (8. September 2009)

ist total egal woher der client ist, aber was solls meiner is von torrent


----------



## jo0 (8. September 2009)

Schaut mal ins Betaboard rein!!!
Aion Beta Forums > Aion Discussion  > General Discussion > Deutsches Forum


----------



## Bellthane (8. September 2009)

Also ich hatte vor dem Betastart auch immense Probleme mit dem doofen Client. Hab sogar das erste mal bei Vista einen Bluescreen zu sehen bekommen, dank diesem doofen Gameguard. Aber seit ich das Spiel auf 1.5.3 gepatcht habe, funktioniert alles tadellos. Das Spiel braucht zwar irsinnig lange zum starten, aber wenn ich mal bei der Anmeldemaske bin, geht alles sehr gut.

Mittlerweile spiele ich auf Thor meinen Asmodier Magier auf Stufe 6 und das Spiel gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. Das einzigste Problem das mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache das anscheinend viele lootbare Questgegenstände erst nach mehrmaligen anklicken funktionieren was auf Dauer echt nervig sein kann.


----------



## Emilyy (8. September 2009)

Hatte auch immer die Probs mit falsche id/PW und connect ser etc.

Hatte es gemacht wie Bexx13 sagt und es ging.
THX an BEXX13

Das 2te meine Frau hatte genau das selbe prob ich machte es wie bei mir und es ging nicht.
Also dachte ich mir was ich denke wo es bei den meissten hier liegen kann ist das vielleicht die keys bischen daneben(EuKeys/usKeys) sind und schaltete auf North Amerika und siehe da sofort eingeloggt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber habe davor auch BEXX13 seine einstellungen genommen.

Da auch freunde von mir die selben probs wegen einloggen Pw/id connect server etc haben liegt es definitiv daran.
Und ganz wichtig die ip und port von Bexx13 muss eingegeben werden.Ich loggte gestern aus dann ging es wieder nich dann gab ich die adresse ein und es passte wieder.

Und also wie gesagt so machen wie Bexx13 und wenn das nich geht noch auf North Amerika schalten.

Also ich hab so jetz 11 Accounts zum laufen gebracht das geht definitv ihr müsst nur das machen was hier steht .

PS:Ich rede hier nur von einlogg Probs also Id oder PW falsch oder kann nicht auf den Server zugreifen.

Gruss
Emilyy


----------



## monthy (8. September 2009)

Noch nicht einmal Probleme.

Nur auf einem Server konnte ich keine Quest usw annehmen. Lag wohl an Lags oder sonstigen.

Ich habe jetzt einen Server gefunden, auf dem alles super läuft. Bin innerhalb einer Minute im Spiel und auf dem Server. Keine Lags, discos oder sonstiges.

Ach ja, System Viste 64 Ulltimate.

Mfg


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Ich hab immernoch das Problem das sich mein Computer im Spiel (oder Chaerstellungsschirm), nach kurzer Zeit (1-5Minuten) komplett aufhängt...Treiber, Dirext X etc ist nun alles neu drauf, zu heiß wird nix, Platte ist Ok, Speicher auch, habe sonst bei keinem Spiel Probleme, außer kleinen "Soundbugs" bei Ansagen inst SW Battlefront 2 (die sind aber auch nicht häufig, und fallen kaum auf).

Das OS ist recht frisch installiert, kaum Drittanbieterprogramme, keinerlei Emulatoren oder sonstirgendetwas was Probleme machen könnte.

Während den Beta Wochenenden lief noch alles einwandfrei...


----------



## Tarida (8. September 2009)

Bei mir das ähnliche wie bei Norjena.

Möchte mir einen Char erstellen und nach etwas einer bis drei Minuten wird der Spiel zusehends ruckeliger und reißt den ganzen PC mit sich, Task Manager, nichts geht mehr.

Und auch bei mir liefen die Beta-Wochenenden einwandfrei...


----------



## Düstermond (8. September 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Servern aus? Wollte mich gestern Nach (Gegen 1Uhr) und gerade eben 1-2x einloggen, aber es kommt immer die Meldung "Cannot connet to authentication server."
Liegt der Fehler bei mir oder hilft warten und weiter probieren?


----------



## ylvie (8. September 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Dir is klar, was eine BETA bedeutet? Dir is auch klar, das die Support Center für EU nicht voll besetzt sind, weil der Headstart noch nicht ist?
> 
> Dummer Post = Dummer Mensch?
> 
> mfg



beta schön und gut…
ich konnte bei der closed beta noch ohne probleme spielen - jetzt geht bei mir NICHTS mehr und ich bin nicht der einzige.
das macht wirklich hoffnung für den launch - vielleicht besteht das problem dann immer noch?

ich weiß nicht was darum dumm sein sollte, wenn man darüber berichtet?!


----------



## Talshair (8. September 2009)

Seltsam, ich habe in der OB kein einziges Problem bisher. Normalerweise bin ich immer der Erste, wenn was nicht funktioniert. Ich hatte einige Tage vor dem OB Start diese Gameguard Fehler, aber die hat man ja weggepatched. Seither alles wunderbar.


----------



## Talshair (8. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich hab immernoch das Problem das sich mein Computer im Spiel (oder Chaerstellungsschirm), nach kurzer Zeit (1-5Minuten) komplett aufhängt...Treiber, Dirext X etc ist nun alles neu drauf, zu heiß wird nix, Platte ist Ok, Speicher auch, habe sonst bei keinem Spiel Probleme, außer keinen "Soundbugs" bei Ansagen inst SW Battlefront 2 (die sind aber auch nicht häufig, und fallen kaum auf).
> 
> Das OS ist recht frisch installiert, kaum Drittanbieterprogramme, keinerlei Emulatoren oder sonstirgendetwas was Probleme machen könnte.
> 
> Während den Beta Wochenenden lief noch alles einwandfrei...



Es liegt aber definitiv an Deinem Rechner, bzw. Umgebung. Die üblichen Verdächtigen wären ja, Grafikkarte bzw. Treiber oder Sound bzw. Treiber. Ein Hitze- oder Speicherproblem fällt ja weg, wenn andere Spiele problemlos laufen.


----------



## Bexx13 (8. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Servern aus? Wollte mich gestern Nach (Gegen 1Uhr) und gerade eben 1-2x einloggen, aber es kommt immer die Meldung "Cannot connet to authentication server."
> Liegt der Fehler bei mir oder hilft warten und weiter probieren?



He Düstermond, eine Seite vorher, mein letzter Beitrag dort steh die Lösung für dein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier gibts noch nen Thread dazu, wo jemand Amboss zititert hat:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=123021

Bexx


----------



## cbOneX (8. September 2009)

Bei mir funktioniert die OB leider immer noch nicht,
obwohl ich ALLE Tipps und Tricks der verschiedensten Foren ausprobiert habe.
Die altbekannte Fehlermeldung -you are disconected from the game Server- verfolgt mich nun seit Start der OB.
Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn - Ich habe jetzt erstmal die Vorbestellung bei Amazon storniert, dann kann ich entspannter an die Releaseversion rangehen. (kann ja die Releaseversion später kaufen wenn ich in Foren lese das es keine Probleme mehr mit connect und andere Fehler gibt).

Ich als gebrannter GTA4 für PC User warte jetzt erstmal ab bis eine fitte Version erscheint.

Glückwunsch an alle bei denen Aion problemlos läuft - habt Spaß
Ist sicherlich ein gutes Game - aber da kann ich ja nunmal nicht mitreden.


----------



## Tempus763 (8. September 2009)

Gibts auch ne Lösung für die Meldung "you have been disconnectet from Server"?
Erscheint etwa 5 Minuten nach Eingabe von Name und Passwort.


----------



## Raaandy (8. September 2009)

mach mal die programme im hintergrund  zu und reparier im launcher aion


----------



## SakuraJosy (8. September 2009)

cbOneX schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert die OB leider immer noch nicht,
> obwohl ich ALLE Tipps und Tricks der verschiedensten Foren ausprobiert habe.
> Die altbekannte Fehlermeldung -you are disconected from the game Server- verfolgt mich nun seit Start der OB.
> Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn - Ich habe jetzt erstmal die Vorbestellung bei Amazon storniert, dann kann ich entspannter an die Releaseversion rangehen. (kann ja die Releaseversion später kaufen wenn ich in Foren lese das es keine Probleme mehr mit connect und andere Fehler gibt).
> ...




so ich melde mich nochmal zu wort..
da ich nun in einem anderen Forum gute 34 Seiten mitgestöbert habe kommt für mich nur eine logische lösung raus..
ich selbst habe wirklich alles versucht.. von neustallation bis neue dateien entwerfen etc.
da das alles nichts brachte las ich nochmal genauer nach.. und aufeinmal fiel mir auf dass es vielen so ging die sich bei ihrem Internetprovider einwählen müssen
sprich Leute mit Modem..
Die Leute die einen Router dran haben haben bis jetzt keine Probleme und leute die ein modem hatten haben sich einen Router geholt und ebenfalls ihre Probleme damit beseitigen können.
sprich die Fehlermeldungen vonwegen cannot run anymore Client und youre disconnected from Gameserver..

Nunja ich hoffe mal auf einen baldigen Fix.. ansonsten bleibt nur warten^^

LG


----------



## Tempus763 (8. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> mach mal die programme im hintergrund  zu und reparier im launcher aion



Der Standart Ratschlag hats nicht wirklich gebracht ...
Aber zu Abwechslung gabs diesmal "Cannot connet to authentication server." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symatry (8. September 2009)

Habe momentan nur das Problem, das irgendwie die Charakter nicht erscheinen... also ich sehe die Schrift der Namen aber mehr auch nicht. 
Sobald ich allerdings ins Windows gewechselt bin und dann direkt wieder ins Spiel erscheinen sie.

Liegt das wohl am Server oder meinem System? (bin über den Anforderungen)


----------



## alene85 (9. September 2009)

Ich weis nicht ob das Thema schon angesprochen wurde habe die Seiten nur grob durchgeblättert, aber es gibt ein bössen Bug in Aion und zwar: wen man gegen ein Mob kämpft und in sagen wir mal zur hälfte runter hat, hat er wie durch Zauberhand wieder ne volle Lebensleiste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also da muss NCSoft noch was machen !!


----------



## Dröms (9. September 2009)

geil also ich kann mich jetzt immoment nicht mehr einloggen obwohl es die tage vorher noch locker ging.
probleme mit dem gameguard habe ich und viele andere auch.
wenn ncsoft das gute potenzial von aion ausschöpfen möchte dann sollte es ohne grosse pc tufftelei  laufen.

ich hatte bis jetzt kein anderes mmo was so kompliziert war es zum laufen zu bringen.
sicher bin ich in solchen sachen, wie pc tufftelei ne voll null.
aber viele potenzielle aionspieler sind dies auch.

die leute die sich beschweren, dass zu wenige mobs spawnen etc etc.und jetzt wieder auf WoW schören haben sicher nicht den WoW release erlebt, sondern haben sich  nach ein paar jahren sich ins fertige nest gesetzt ("kuckucksspieler")


----------

